# Need Help asap !



## avkamath1212 (Mar 23, 2014)

Hello,

I have the same query too. My name is Ashwin and I am an Indian Citizen. My girlfriend is from Viterbo Region in Italy. I am Hindu and she obviously is Chrstian. Both of us work for Travel Industry. We wish to marry each other and then settle in Italy. I have travelled a lot and usually get a yearly schengen visa and have a valid UK visa. This year I have got a Belgium Tourist Visa. 

A) If we wish to marry in Italy...
a) Need to know how to go about if we intend to marry in Italy. 
b) If so then can I marry on a Tourist Visa?
c) Heard that India doesnt give Nulla Osta, so then what are the documents I will require?

B) If we wish to marry in India...
a) I believe my girlfriend will have to get a document from her side to marry in India, but after marriage as mentioned by the gentleman earlier, how do I get Permesso di Soggiorno? 
b) After marriage can I apply for an Italian Visa in Mumbai or is there a wait involved?
c) If I do get a Visa then will I be able to work in Italy or any part of Europe?

I would highly appreciate if anyone can guide me on the above asap as me and my girlfriend intend to marry this year. It has been a long wait of almost 3 yrs now. Thankyou.

Regards,
Ashwin


----------

